# Airframes's 'Flying Legends 2014'.



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2014)

Rather than intrude into Gary and Tony's thread, I'll post my pics here.
Although I arrived at the Fowlmere camp site on Saturday, and was able to see some of the display from there, I didn't actually go to the show until Sunday, when mixed weather, with a couple of very heavy rain storms, provided some nice backdrops for photography, whilst at the same time, making some exposures a bit on the tricky side.
Unfortunately, the weather in the UK, and on the Continent, caused some 'casualties' among the participating aircraft, with some 'socked in' across the Channel, and others grounded in the UK, both at Duxford and their 'home' airfields, particularly on Sunday. Among these were both Ju52s, the 'Red Bull' P-38, and the Morane Saulnier, plus a few others. 
But, given the poor weather, the show was superb, with some 'acts', such as the Hellcat, providing some fantastic last-minute 'stand-in' displays, whilst others, the 'Red Bull' B-25 and the Norwegian Dakota in particular, cavorting around the sky as if they were single-engine fighters.
I'll be posting a selection of shots, in no particular order, covering some of the ground activities, the flying displays, and a few 'atmospheric, arty-farty' pics, as the thread progresses. 
So, to start, here's the beautiful Breitling Super Constellation, which caused a bit of a stir, and the line of people waiting to have a look around inside her was, at one time, over 200 yards long!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 16, 2014)

Great shots of a very graceful aircraft, Terry.

Geo


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2014)

wow i would of loved to have seen that in the flesh, nice shots Dogsbody


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 16, 2014)

Love the picture of the Connie starting up Terry. Looking at that picture you can almost hear it!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 16, 2014)

That plane reminds me of Gen. MacArthur in Japan.
Thanks for sharing, Terry! This is nice start.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 16, 2014)

Excellent photos Terry!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks very much chaps.
Here's a few odds n' sods, with a 'Spitfire Parade' to follow next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2014)

And the 'Spitfire Parade'.
With twelve Spitfires on the field, including _four _Mk1s, but excluding the BBMF example, they featured heavily in displays throughout the day. This first batch is mainly the Mk1s and MkIIs, with a few others thrown in, and there'll be more from later in the show, as the thread progresses.
To see the original, early Spitfires take to the sky and fly in formation was really something, and the 'tail chases', with various Marks, later in the day were wild !
More Spits to follow, before moving on to a varied selection of other types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2014)

Great shots there Terry!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2014)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2014)

Terry, those are beautiful my friend!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 17, 2014)

Great shots as usual Terry. In the last Connie shot the Rutan Long Eze in the background looks like its bowing to the Master...


----------



## A4K (Jul 17, 2014)

Fantastic shots Terry!

Love the shot of Spitty SH-L landing especially, plus the four in formation... (drools over the keyboard...)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 17, 2014)

Love the Constellation Terry, brings back many memories of the old Ace Freighters machines chartered by the RAF, spent many an hour sweating my gut fitting them out in Aden.

As for all those Spitfires, the purring of so many merlins, music to the ears. Great shots my friends.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 17, 2014)

Fantastic shots Terry! Really like the last one


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2014)

Most enjoyable photographs old boy, dogs sphericals, cats meow and all that rot...!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks very much chaps.
A little more Spitfire Porn, before moving on to other stuff ................ more Spits later though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 17, 2014)

Great pictures Terry - looking forward to more!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Geedee (Jul 17, 2014)

Love the Spit coming in over the Connie...nice capture mate !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Peter, glad you like them.
In keeping with the wet conditions, here's some nautical stuff, with the Corsair, Hellcat, Bearcat and the Wil .... that other thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2014)

A few more of the carrier types - these were mainly shot in murky conditions, so I've had to brighten them a touch, hence the lack of 'punch' in some.
The last three shots show the P-26 'Peashooter', when it taxied to the hold on Sunday, before returning to the ramp, due to cross the wind being above limits, and finally, being packed into a shipping container on Monday, for return to the 'States.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2014)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks Hugh !
Here's a mixed bag of fighter's, in the air and on the ground - more very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Jul 18, 2014)

Great Pics Terry. Love the formation shots of the spitfires.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd be proud of those pics Terry. Well done!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 19, 2014)

Bl**dy oath Terry, brilliant photography, thanks for the privilege.


----------



## rochie (Jul 19, 2014)

gutted about missing the corsair, its always missing bits whenever i am there !

great pictures Dogsbody


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2014)

Top shelf stuff Terry. I drool every time a see a Spitfire formation.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2014)

Superb photos Terry! I'll be glad when the airshows pick back up around here. Until then, you and the rest of the folks here keep going.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2014)

Excellent Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2014)

Sweet shots there Terry, you wouldn't happen to have more shots of this P-40 would you?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks again chaps, and yes Paul, there's more of the P-40 right here !
More 'fighters' to follow soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Terry, Looks to be the markings of 1st Lt Robert J Duffield, 85th FS/ 79th Fighter group. wonder how accurate the paint is as I have seen pictures of the girl on other 79th fighters but her back as always faced the other way.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 20, 2014)

Wonderful shots Terry!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2014)

Here is what I am talking about Terry, in this case the pilot is Lt Charles "Kim" Bolack. Picture is from the book 79th Fighter squadron by Don Woerpel. Bottom picture from the History of the 79th fighter group.

Just wonderful shots Terry and thanks again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2014)

Ah, I see what you mean Paul. They normally get things 'spot on' with all the Duxford restorations / re-paints, and I notice the codes are different. Perhaps they had evidence that this particular aircraft had the girl the way they portrayed her?
A quick break from the 'action' shots, with a few close-up and ground shots, some during the show, and some of which were taken on Monday, when we returned for a mooch around. Unfortunately, the 'bare metal' P-40 didn't fly on Sunday, which was a shame.
Back to the flying shots next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2014)

And back to some more flying shots, with the three Mustangs ganging up on the pair of 'Buchons' - some great flying for which the pics do not do full justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2014)

Superb shots Terry.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome shots there Terry


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2014)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks very much, Andy, Paul and Hugh.
I'm getting the hang of the Nikon and 300mm zoom, but still wish there was more direct control, like there is with the 'old' 35mm SLRs I had.
I'm still trying to decide whether or not to shell out on a 120 - 400mm zoom lens, or even the 500mm, although the latter may be a bit restrictive for some work.

Anyway, continuing with some more flying sequences, with more of the Mustangs, and resident B-17G 'Sally B'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2014)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2014)

Fantastic photo's Terry! Love the desert P-40 and the Grumman cats!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2014)

Great stuff, Terry!


----------



## rochie (Jul 21, 2014)

great shots Dpgsbody, you do seem to be getting to grips with making that new camera do what you want it too when you want it too !

if you know what i mean ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Top shots old boy!! Have a bottle of C- or T-Stoff...!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 21, 2014)

Wonderful photos Terry. If I ever make it over there I'll have to try to be there for that air show. Getting back to the P-40F, For some reason I can't see Paul's photos, and they would be very helpful because I'm going to be building that one for the Mediterranean GB this fall. I bought the decals and was going to do it for the Nose Art GB but I couldn't find where I had stashed the decals at the time.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks very much indeed chaps, and yes Karl, I know what you mean - I think!
Glenn, I'll copy Paul's pics and e-mail them to you - saves messing about.
More pics to follow later today.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2014)

Sent them Glenn.
Now on to some more from 'Legends', starting with a few of resident B-17G 'Sally B', before moving on to the Amicale Jean Baptiste Sallis Hurricane.
I didn't take many of 'Sally B' this time around, as I've got many shots (somewhere!), dating back to when she first arrived in the UK in the late 1970's.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2014)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Hugh.
Now, the 'Red Bull' B-25 Mitchell.
The RB team were scheduled to bring three aircraft from Austria, the B-25, Corsair and P-38, but the weather on the Continent prevented the other two from arriving.
But, to see the Mitchell thrown around like a fighter made up for things - no manipulation of the photos here, those wild angles you see were as flown !
A superb display !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 22, 2014)

So cool.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2014)

great shot's Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks again chaps !

Next is the Gloster Gladiator, this example being from the Shuttleworth Collection at Old Warden, which provided a very neat solo display, with some fast passes demonstrating its superb handling and a fair turn of speed.
On Saturday, the Duxford-based Gladiator was airborne too, with both aircraft providing a smooth formation display, from what I could see from the camp site.
The Lysander 'spy taxi' will follow next ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2014)

More top shelf sruff Terry.

Question. What is the pod under the left wing of the RB Mitchell? Looks like a weather radar pod perhaps.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2014)

More top shelf stuff Terry.

Question. What is the pod under the left wing of the RB Mitchell? Looks like a weather radar pod perhaps.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

Really great pictures Terry, you were obviously well positioned.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks chaps, and yes Vic, I was right on the threshold of the departure runway.
Jeff, as far as I know, that _is_ a weather radar pod on the B-25. The aircraft is based in Austria, and displays all over Europe, so possibly a requirement, or at least a sensible equipment fit.
back soon with those Lysander pics.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2014)

As promised, here's the Lysander. Painted in the early, overall black colour scheme of 138 (SD) Squadron, this aircraft is from the Shuttleworth Collection at Old Warden, just a few miles to the north and west of Duxford.
This Squadron was based at Tempsford, near Sandy, Bedfordshire during WW2, operating Hudsons, Lysanders and Halifaxes, dropping supplies and agents into occupied Europe and Scandinavia, with the Lysanders, (and sometimes also the Hudsons) operating from the forward base at Tangmere, in Sussex, landing to deliver and pick-up SOE agents, VIPs, and Resistance members, often deep into France.
Charles 'Pick' Pickard, later famous for his starring role in the wartime movie 'Target for Tonight', and better known post-war for his leadership during the Amiens prison raid, where he lost his life, was, at one time, a pilot with this Squadron.
The Lysanders were later painted in Dark Green and Medium Sea Grey on the upper surfaces, at the suggestion of Hugh Verity, who was OC of the Squadron for a tour, and the Lysander hanging in the Air and Space hangar at Duxford, is painted to represent his aircraft.

More to come soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice ones Terry.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2014)

I am not a huge fan of single engine high winged aircraft, but I have always really liked this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2014)

Sweet Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks chaps. It was good to see the 'Lizzie' flying, as I haven't had the opportunity to see one in the air for many years, although I saw this particular aircraft on the ground at its home base at the end of May.
So, from the large and lumbering Lysander, to the small and nippy Bucker Jungmann, followed by the sheer brute power of the Sea Fury, from the Royal Navy Historic Flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

Very cool! What kind of national markings are on the Bucker Jungmann?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2014)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks David and Hugh - I'm a bit disappointed that the Sea Fury shots have lost a _lot_ of resolution in posting on the forum. The originals are sharp and detailed, without any of the pixelating.
David, I'm not sure, but I think the rudder colours on the Jungmann are the Austrian National Colours of the period, with the registration letters being current British Civil registration.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

Cool beans my friend, thanks!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

I've always felt the Lysander was one of those unsung heroes of the war.

Nice pics once again Terry.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2014)

Love the Fury shots. You lucked into the right conditions to get those prominent wing tip trails.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 24, 2014)

Great photos Terry. The sound of all those Spitfires must have been very impressive.

Geo


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 24, 2014)

More great shots Terry! Like that Lysander


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks again chaps. Yes Andy, there was a particular point in the sky where the tip vortices were very prominent, so I just waited until the 'Fury got there before pressing the shutter!
In two of its vertical climbs, it disappeared into cloud, and I tried, but failed, to capture it with just the rear fuselage showing!
And yes Geo, the sound of all those Merlins, and the deeper roar of the Griffon, was fantastic !
I'm just sorting the final batches, and will post some more shots this evening.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2014)

Damn fine shots Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks Wayne, glad you like them.
Here's a few of the Norwegian Dakota. I didn't manage to get many of this neatly-presented aircraft, as there was a lot going on at the time. But to see a 'Dak' thrown around like a fighter, doing knife-edge turns and almost a complete roll, was certainly an experience !

Following soon will be a few of the RAF Battle of Britain Memorial Flight .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2014)

As promised, following on from the Dak's antics, here's some of the BBMF, who brought a Spitfire, the Hurricane MkIIc and the Lancaster. The last part of the display on Sunday appeared to be somewhat truncated, with the Lanc's pass with wheels down seeming to 'hold off' to the south slightly, before re-joining with the fighters for the final formation pass before departure, and I'm presuming delays due to the weather was the cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice ones Terry. Did both the Hurricane and Spit get makeovers and, if so, how often does the BBMF do this?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks Andy. Yes. all the Spits and the one remaining Hurricane, are re-painted about every two to four years, with markings representative of relevant squadrons. For 'special occasions' such as D-Day anniversaries, the stripes will be added to at least one of the Spits. 
The Lanc has codes changed in the same way, but full re-paints are only normally done at 'deep service', when it's stripped back to bare metal.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2014)

Just awesome shots there Terry. Well done!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks Paul.
I'm just sorting the final batches, and will post them soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2014)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2014)

Superb shots Terry, from the shots you have taken it looks like they put on quite a show! Impressive. Really like the shots of the Lysander to!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2014)

The more I see a Lancaster fly, the more I think it was the most elegant bomber of WW2. Awesome shots my friend!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2014)

The Hurricane does it for me...excellent.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the explanation Terry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2014)

Love the Hurricane too....but then they are all good!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks chaps, glad you've liked them so far, and sorry for the delay in posting more.
Here's a few abstract odds n sods, whilst I try to assemble some of the finale. The Me 108, shown in the hangar, was listed as flying, but it didn't make an appearance on the Sunday, these shots being taken, along with those of the Hellcat, on the Monday after the show.
The final display on each day of 'Flying Legends' is the 'Balbo', when a massed formation take off, assemble, and overfly the airfield. This year, numbers were a bit down, but 18 aircraft were airborne, in one long formation, on the Sunday. 
Unfortunately, this here numpty had filled the HD card on the Nikon, and could only get a couple of shots with the little Fuji 'bridge' camera, so I'll 'fill in' with some general shots for the next couple of posts, before closing with at least something of the 'Balbo', very soon.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice ones Terry. The Spitfire picture reminds me of a similar Robert Taylor pencil sketch.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2014)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Excellent again terry.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks very much once again chaps!
Here's the penultimate selection of random shots, before posting the few shots of the finale.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 5, 2014)

All great shots, Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you my friend!
I'll post the last few, showing the 'Balbo', very soon.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

As promised, here's the final few from the finale of the show on Sunday, the 'Balbo', when a massed formation take to the air for the closing fly-past.
Numbers were rather low this year, due to non-arrivals because of weather on the Continent, and with some grounded due to cross-winds or technical problems.
I had my own 'technical problems', as I'd filled the memory card on my Nikon, meaning the final shots were 'snatched' on my little Fuji 'bridge camera' in some cases.

Thanks for the kind comments throughout this 'presentation' - next show will be the Little Gransden Air and Car show, over August Bank Holiday, when I hope to see _two_ Lancasters airborne, and the mighty Vulcan.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2014)

Awesome Terry, thanks mate!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks like a movie scene 
Awesome!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks chaps, glad you liked them. Looking forward to the next show, when I hope to get a few good shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2014)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2014)

Terry, I know how much time it takes to put together a thread like this and appreciate you sharing your excellent pics with us.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks very much chaps. I'd rather share a few, than have them hidden forever on a hard drive.


----------

